# Suncoast Rv In Jacksonville



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

I have had my Outback since May 28th and ...I still have no payment though it was to be due June 28th. I also have not tag for the tt. As a matter fact I do not have a tag though I do have proof of sale for the boat that we bought from them in March.

What do you all think about this?????????????


----------



## mskyoutback (Jul 27, 2004)

countrygirl said:


> I have had my Outback since May 28th and ...I still have no payment though it was to be due June 28th. I also have not tag for the tt. As a matter fact I do not have a tag though I do have proof of sale for the boat that we bought from them in March.
> 
> What do you all think about this?????????????


If you mean that you have not received a payment book, I would say that you should call the bank that you financed through. Just because you did not receive a book, does not mean you don't have to pay. They can give you the correct address to mail a payment to. Sounds like your bank info is lost in the mail or they are just slow in getting it out. You don't want to hurt your credit by not paying it.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Or call the finance guy at your dealership. He should be able to put a trace on it to see what happened


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I would get on this fast, countrygirl. If things get nasty, 'playing dumb' (as in "I never received a payment book") will not help you. Start with the bank financing the loan, and go from there.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> I would get on this fast, countrygirl. If things get nasty, 'playing dumb' (as in "I never received a payment book") will not help you. Start with the bank financing the loan, and go from there.
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


Ditto..


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

I have called the dealership...they were in the process of starting a new computer program when we signed for the loan...and they said if anything was wrong on the paperwork they would contact us. About 3 weeks later...they had a carrier drive out with paperwork...and we read it again and then resigned it. I HAVE called them several times and they just say don't worry about it. I will call them again on Monday.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

countrygirl said:


> I have called the dealership...they were in the process of starting a new computer program when we signed for the loan...and they said if anything was wrong on the paperwork they would contact us. About 3 weeks later...they had a carrier drive out with paperwork...and we read it again and then resigned it. I HAVE called them several times and they just say don't worry about it. I will call them again on Monday.


I would call them again and again until you get it solved
Don't let it go to long and you may have more trouble then you want

Don


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

countrygirl,

I would not be calling the dealer at this point. You need to talk to THE BANK!
If the dealer is not any more concerned about this than they appear, it's only because they got their money out of the deal already, and really don't care.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Over 500 posts and no payment yet? Agree with the others -- talk to the bank / finance company. It could happen, but unlikely, that the dealer has yet to be paid by the bank for your Outback even with their new system delays.

The dealer may have a certain number of free days the Outback can sit on their lot before they begin paying interest. Once they do, they're anxious for your bank to pay them.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

campmg said:


> Over 500 posts and no payment yet?


Wow...that has GOT to be a record.


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

Well...I posted a lot of dumb questions while we were looking at OBs and some even dumber ones since then.


----------



## Greatblu (Apr 17, 2006)

Country Girl...
Call Robert at Suncoast RV. We had similar problem with them in Jacksonville.... We made them send us a temp plate (overnight express, and they had to do that twice). Finally after calling and calling they finally sent us the paperwork for the plate. CALL THEM. Don't let your payment and plate to be late.


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

It appears that SunCoast RV has a system wide problem with tags.

SunCoast RV in Cocoa, FL gave us a 30 day temp plate when we bought our 21RS. 45 days later, still no tag.

I made lots of phone calls and was very firm with the management. We got the tag on day 50.

The squeeky wheel gets the grease.

Dan


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

Thanks for the responses...I will be on the phone first thing tomorrow...with them and also with the lender.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

countrygirl said:


> Well...I posted a lot of dumb questions while we were looking at OBs and some even dumber ones since then.


No you didn't....there are no dumb questions here Countrygirl!!


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

Countrygirl

When we purchased last July we did not recieve a payment book before our August payment should've been due. I pulled out the paper work we signed for the loan at the dealer and called . They gave me an address and account number so I could mail the payment. They expected the payment timely even though they had not followed through on the book and information needed to make payment. Moral of the story call your lender not your dealer about the loan.

Not sure what you do about the plate. Ours came home with one on it. I believe the offical registration arrived within a month of the purchase date.

Good luck


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

And now....for the rest of the story............Well...the payment was due the 14th...I paid it today over the phone. Still no tag for either the boat or the rv. I did not get a chance to call the dealer.........cause...I was on hold for HUGE periods of time with the lender. In todays mail came a letter stating the bill was due on the 14th.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Nice huh? So did the bank tell you the reason that you never received a payment book??? We received our payment book, plates and tags within about 2 weeks of purchase


----------



## fl_diesel (Feb 15, 2006)

If it is any consolation, the service department seems much better than the business/sales area. This is where I had my TT serviced (the one on Southside Blvd). They did a very good job with the diamond plate on the front and fixed a couple of other minor issues. My trailer was done when promised and I would recommend them for service (hopefully you won't need it). Granted this was just one visit, but the first impression was a good one for me! Sounds like you have half the battle won.

BTW, I talked to the folks at the new Camping World/Emrald Coast RV (St Augustine) They do carry Keystone, but not Outbacks--so they will NOT honor any Outback warranty work.


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

fl_diesel said:


> If it is any consolation, the service department seems much better than the business/sales area. This is where I had my TT serviced (the one on Southside Blvd). They did a very good job with the diamond plate on the front and fixed a couple of other minor issues. My trailer was done when promised and I would recommend them for service (hopefully you won't need it). Granted this was just one visit, but the first impression was a good one for me! Sounds like you have half the battle won.
> 
> BTW, I talked to the folks at the new Camping World/Emrald Coast RV (St Augustine) They do carry Keystone, but not Outbacks--so they will NOT honor any Outback warranty work.


That is good to know about their service dept. We have been to CW a couple of times since they opened...and I need to make another trip to return one thing and I also have a 10.00 gift certificate to spend. BTW did you notice CW get 99.00 an hour for labor...YIKES!


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

I called Suncoast again yesterday. They said there had been a hold up on the tag due to a problem at the original owners bank. They will send me another temp tag in time for our trip next week but they asked me to call and remind them to do so on Tuesday...because the tag is only good for 30 days....and they don't want to have to keep reissueing them if the tag does not come in. BTW the fellow (that handles the tag was clueless that we bought an Outback from them on May 28 and were still waiting for a tag...he called back after he found our paperwork)


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

countrygirl said:


> I called Suncoast again yesterday. They said there had been a hold up on the tag due to a problem at the original owners bank. They will send me another temp tag in time for our trip next week but they asked me to call and remind them to do so on Tuesday...because the tag is only good for 30 days....and they don't want to have to keep reissueing them if the tag does not come in. BTW the fellow (that handles the tag was clueless that we bought an Outback from them on May 28 and were still waiting for a tag...he called back after he found our paperwork)


From what you've stated, I assume you bought a pre-owned Outback. What I am wondering is how the dealer could sell a pre-owned Outback without clear title.

Keep after them. Remember about the squeeky wheel theory.

Dan


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

When on vacation we looked at some new trailers and said we did not have our title with. We were told they only needed our registration to complete the transaction. Then we could mail them the title. I would imagine if they sold it before it was mailed there would obviously be a delay in getting one to the new owners. If this is the case , they might be waiting and by now calling the previous owners as to the title whereabouts.

As said, stay on them

This was in Florida


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

Yep...I bought a used 2005...I wish...I had bought new from Lakeshore...next time I will....


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

countrygirl said:


> Yep...I bought a used 2005...I wish...I had bought new from Lakeshore...next time I will....


*sigh* If we had only known about Outbackers.com......


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

fl_diesel said:


> BTW, I talked to the folks at the new Camping World/Emrald Coast RV (St Augustine) They do carry Keystone, but not Outbacks--so they will NOT honor any Outback warranty work.


I would argue the fact that they will not honor warranty work as the warranty is from Keystone, not Outback.

There are several memebers here that do not go to Outback dealers, but go to service centers that do have Keystone products.

Sounds like more of a "we don't want your problems" ploy than anything else.

Steve


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

huntr70 said:


> BTW, I talked to the folks at the new Camping World/Emrald Coast RV (St Augustine) They do carry Keystone, but not Outbacks--so they will NOT honor any Outback warranty work.


I would argue the fact that they will not honor warranty work as the warranty is from Keystone, not Outback.

There are several memebers here that do not go to Outback dealers, but go to service centers that do have Keystone products.

Sounds like more of a "we don't want your problems" ploy than anything else.

Steve
[/quote]

Sounds like it

Don


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

I did notice...that several sales people from Suncoast in Jacksonville...defected to Campersworld. They are selling used Outbacks at that location. I was told...they will eventually sell new Outbacks.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Keep on 'em countrygirl. And thanks for the information. I know I would be leary of dealing with these guys if I were looking in the future!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

fl_diesel said:


> If it is any consolation, the service department seems much better than the business/sales area. This is where I had my TT serviced (the one on Southside Blvd). They did a very good job with the diamond plate on the front and fixed a couple of other minor issues. My trailer was done when promised and I would recommend them for service (hopefully you won't need it). Granted this was just one visit, but the first impression was a good one for me! Sounds like you have half the battle won.
> 
> BTW, I talked to the folks at the new Camping World/Emrald Coast RV (St Augustine) They do carry Keystone, but not Outbacks--so they will NOT honor any Outback warranty work.


Are you sure? I talked to them and they said no problem.


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

Well the new temporary tag for the Outback arrived today...still no permanent tag for either vehicle.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Well, that's a start, countrygirl!

Have you made any progress on the financing end? That's what would be making me nervous!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> Well, that's a start, countrygirl!
> 
> Have you made any progress on the financing end? That's what would be making me nervous!
> 
> ...


Same here - Have you sorted out the financing or will the Repo man get it before you have tags?


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

Humpty said:


> Well, that's a start, countrygirl!
> 
> Have you made any progress on the financing end? That's what would be making me nervous!
> 
> ...


Same here - Have you sorted out the financing or will the Repo man get it before you have tags?








[/quote]

I took care of the financing last month...payment was made over the phone...one day late and they were very understanding...a few days later the payment book arrived.

BTW...when they sent the new temp tag they also sent a 25.00 gift certificate good in the parts dept,


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

countrygirl said:


> BTW...when they sent the new temp tag they also sent a 25.00 gift certificate good in the parts dept,


Now that must have been a nice surprise. Spend it yet?


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

Yep...it's spent.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi, countrygirl!
I bought my TT from Suncoast, in Lake Park, GA. Luckily, I had no problem with the tag. However, when I took my camper in for warranty work, today, my salesperson said that they sometimes get into a bind with the tag work, because of the volume of sales, and some slip through the cracks. However, she did agree that this was usually straightened out before this long. Hope everything gets straightened out for you!
Darlene action


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

sgalady said:


> Hi, countrygirl!
> I bought my TT from Suncoast, in Lake Park, GA. Luckily, I had no problem with the tag. However, when I took my camper in for warranty work, today, my salesperson said that they sometimes get into a bind with the tag work, because of the volume of sales, and some slip through the cracks. However, she did agree that this was usually straightened out before this long. Hope everything gets straightened out for you!
> Darlene action


Thanks Darlene!! I will be calling them tomorrow...we need another temporary tag for the boat and I think the one we have will run out while we are on our Labor Day weekend trip out your way.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

countrygirl,

Glad to hear things are getting all straightened out (especially with the bank!).
Now you can kick back, and enjoy that Outback!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> countrygirl,
> 
> Glad to hear things are getting all straightened out (especially with the bank!).
> Now you can kick back, and enjoy that Outback!
> ...


Thanks Doug...2 payments made now...a gazillion more to go!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

countrygirl said:


> 2 payments made now...a gazillion more to go!


Yeah, but at least you get to write the interest off your taxes!










Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> 2 payments made now...a gazillion more to go!


Yeah, but at least you get to write the interest off your taxes!









Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

Good point! BTW I called Suncoast today....and asked to speak to Robert the man in charge of getting the tags out. Robert was not in...so I asked to speak to whoever is doing his job today...big silence...then I was put on hold...they came back and asked for me to give them a message ...for then to give to to Robert. I said thats okay...I will call Robert tomorrow....er ugh...he might not be here tomorrow either. I said okay let me speak to Alan Dulburger...got put on hold. Receptionist...came back on line and wanted to know what the problem was...so I told her no boat tag since when we bought the boat from them in March and ...no tag for the tt which we bought in May ....and I told her...I sit here on hold and listen to the Suncoast about how you want me for a customer for life and Suncoast RV is just not showing me that they care. I was promised they would look into it and get back to me ...that was at one...and they have not called my cell phone yet...........course they closed at 6:00.


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

countrygirl said:


> 2 payments made now...a gazillion more to go!


Yeah, but at least you get to write the interest off your taxes!









Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

Good point! BTW I called Suncoast today....and asked to speak to Robert the man in charge of getting the tags out. Robert was not in...so I asked to speak to whoever is doing his job today...big silence...then I was put on hold...they came back and asked for me to give them a message ...for then to give to to Robert. I said thats okay...I will call Robert tomorrow....er ugh...he might not be here tomorrow either. I said okay let me speak to Alan Dulburger...got put on hold. Receptionist...came back on line and wanted to know what the problem was...so I told her no boat tag since when we bought the boat from them in March and ...no tag for the tt which we bought in May ....and I told her...I sit here on hold and listen to the Suncoast about how you want me for a customer for life and Suncoast RV is just not showing me that they care. I was promised they would look into it and get back to me ...that was at one...and they have not called my cell phone yet...........course they closed at 6:00.
[/quote]

I cant believe it could take so long.







I just purchased a camper on monday, and to my shock they called on wednesday to say my tag was in







. I called and asked are you sure its mine? Yep she said and put it in the mail to me.


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

That's great Lee. We still have not heard from anyone.







...Monday we plan to go in person to the dealership ... if that does not work...we contact a lawyer next.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

I think a few more parts dept gift certificates are in order myself


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

Countrygirl,
I'd give them exactly 10 days and no more or you WILL contact attorney. No business wants attorneys involved, I bet that puts fire under them.....


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Doxie-Doglover said:


> Countrygirl,
> I'd give them exactly 10 days and no more or you WILL contact attorney. No business wants attorneys involved, I bet that puts fire under them.....


Forget about giving them 10 days. You have waited WAY TO LONG already!

I would put a certified letter in the mail ASAP addressed to the owner/general manager of SunCoast RV. I would inform him/her that the matter has been turned over to an attorney and that you are contacting the BBB, the State of FLorida Division of Corporations, Keytone Manufacturing, and the States Attorney for perpetuating a fraud.

I've done this myself before regarding another matter and it is amazing the results you get.

Wait for their reply before you hire an attorney.

Dan


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

3LEES said:


> Countrygirl,
> I'd give them exactly 10 days and no more or you WILL contact attorney. No business wants attorneys involved, I bet that puts fire under them.....


Forget about giving them 10 days. You have waited WAY TO LONG already!

I would put a certified letter in the mail ASAP addressed to the owner/general manager of SunCoast RV. I would inform him/her that the matter has been turned over to an attorney and that you are contacting the BBB, the State of FLorida Division of Corporations, Keytone Manufacturing, and the States Attorney for perpetuating a fraud.

I've done this myself before regarding another matter and it is amazing the results you get.

Wait for their reply before you hire an attorney.

Dan









Doxie...We have been waiting since March on the boat tag and since May for the trailer tag. They have had long enough.

3 Lees...that is excellent advice...thank you.
[/quote]


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Countrygirl, 
You DO realize the home office for Suncoast RV is in Jacksonville, don't you? A "Mr. Fred" (don't know the last name) owns ALL the Suncoast RV dealerships. That's how I got SOME of the issues straightened out with my TT, finally, by contacting the home office. They have regional guys that will assist you. You might try calling them.
Darlene


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

countrygirl said:


> Countrygirl,
> I'd give them exactly 10 days and no more or you WILL contact attorney. No business wants attorneys involved, I bet that puts fire under them.....


Forget about giving them 10 days. You have waited WAY TO LONG already!

I would put a certified letter in the mail ASAP addressed to the owner/general manager of SunCoast RV. I would inform him/her that the matter has been turned over to an attorney and that you are contacting the BBB, the State of FLorida Division of Corporations, Keytone Manufacturing, and the States Attorney for perpetuating a fraud.

I've done this myself before regarding another matter and it is amazing the results you get.

Wait for their reply before you hire an attorney.

Dan









Doxie...We have been waiting since March on the boat tag and since May for the trailer tag. They have had long enough.

3 Lees...that is excellent advice...thank you.
[/quote]
[/quote]
you're right, that's long enough! how about a convoy of madder-n-hell outbackers??


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

Hi Darlene...yep...I realize it...we even have 2 friends who are retired police officers from the Jacksonville Sheriff's Office that are head of security for all of the Suncoast dealerships.

Hopefully tomorrow we will get to the bottom of this.

LOL Dixie!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

countrygirl said:


> Hi Darlene...yep...I realize it...we even have 2 friends who are retired police officers from the Jacksonville Sheriff's Office that are head of security for all of the Suncoast dealerships.
> 
> Hopefully tomorrow we will get to the bottom of this.
> 
> LOL Dixie!


keep us posted! this will be good reading..........


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

Well "it" hit the fan this morning!!!![/b]

Just call me meanie!!!

My dh told them, "I spent 9,000 0n March 26th for a boat here...and I have NO tag and I spent 19,000 on May 29th on an Outback and I have NO tag. I don't want another $25.00 gift certificate to spend in the parts dept I want my tag!!!'

They had 4 managers meet with him and he told them..."in good faith I have spent my money here and I have no tags to be legal on the road. When we bought the camper you told us that most people trade up within 3 years and I will be honest...my wife and I are already talking about and looking at fifth wheels but you can rest assured that we won't be spending our money here!"

They had already fired the "tag man" this morning before my husband arrived. In addition to my phone call they received 5 more phone calls this past Friday from other people wanting there over due tags. The went to the "tag mans" office and found stacks of paper work which had not been completed and or worked on. What this man did all day at work no one seems to know.

FYI: Dealerships have 30 days to get the tags to the customer in order to be in compliance with the laws of the state of Florida..........they went way past that.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

countrygirl said:


> The went to the "tag mans" office and found stacks of paper work which had not been completed and or worked on. What this man did all day at work no one seems to know.


Posting all day on RV.net?








Oh.. sorry... that was a rhetorical question, wasn't it?









Hope this all gets settled soon, countrygirl! We are pulling for you!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

Thanks Doug!!!


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

There's times when you have to be a "meanie" in order to get things done, and I would say that you have been more than patient with them. Perhaps we need to get together and meet with "Mr. Fred", the owner!!







YOU GO, GIRL!!!!








Darlene


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

I'm glad you finally really let them have it







What a bunch of idiots, how can they not realize that the "tag man" was not doing his job??? Speaking of idiots, well, you know I could go on and on...

So, did they give you a discount on the 5th wheel??









keep us all posted, 
Dawn


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

Hey sgalady...sounds like a plan!









Skippershe...Tom was so mad...he went no further with it. Personally...I thought...dang...you shoulda asked/demanded a Max air with remote.
















We have been so concerned about the tags that I had not even thought about the title to the boat....and last night...all of a sudden I thought...gee I wonder if they ever sent us the title for the boat we paid cash for???

I work...and Tom gets the mail...he will check to see if we did or not today.

Personally....I don't think soooo.


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Oh, the trouble they could be in if this gets reported to the State of Florida!

They should be practically STOPPING all other business until this gets resolved for all concerned partys.

If they haven't, they are risking their state license to act as a tab agency for the state.

And if they can't get tags for the vehicles they sell, they can't sell.

Sounds like you have them by the cojones!

Might be an opportunity to "squeeze" a little tighter? It's not like you haevn't been patient!

Dan


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Hmmm........reckon a little call to FL DOT in Tallahassee might be in order??






















Darlene


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

That is so tempting...

BTW we do have the title to the boat but can't find one for the boat trailer.


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

I almost hate to post to this never ending saga. Monday of last week...The managers of Suncoast were going to personally walk our paperwork through ....then we heard nothing more...I called this Monday and they are still working on it..........I reminded them the current temp tag expires on the 28th and that we were leaving this week on the 31st with the outback going out of state and that I need the tag no later then Wed. the 30th...got mail today...another temporary tag.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

countrygirl said:


> I almost had to post to this never ending saga. Monday of last week...The managers of Suncoast were going to personally walk our paperwork through ....then we heard nothing more...I called this Monday and they are still working on it..........I reminded them the current temp tag expires on the 28th and that we were leaving this on the 31st in the outback and that I need the tag no later then Wed. the 30th...got mail today...another temporary tag.


that's it! the maddernheck Outback Convoy is on the way!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

lemmee at 'em


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

Thanks Girls! Thanks 3LEES for the private message...I printed it out and dh is reading it. Hmmmmmmmm at the DMV link it states in the Compliance section they are never ever suppose to issue more then 2 temp tags...and we just got number 3 in the mail....and we saved the other 3 and the paperwork that came with them.

DH...says he is willing to give them one more week that they are working on it. sigh


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

countrygirl said:


> lemmee at 'em


I'm right behind ya!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

At this point, I would be calling whoever is necesary to report this to the state. A threat of a fine by the state would speed things up


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Good news...my husband went to the corporate office of the RV dealership where we bought the Outback Sydney on Wednesday and let them know if the could not get the tag for our G3 boat that we bought from them in March as well as tag for the camper that we bought in May he was going to deliver both of them to their dealership at 2:00 p.m. on Thursday and they could give him his money back on the boat and his deposit back on the camper and he would have the "Channel 12 On Your Side," crew out to film it. They sent a woman out to speak to him...he behaved himself....even told her...I promised my wife I would not cuss. She asked him to write down his list of complaints...and he said no........I have jumped through enough hoops for this dealership. I will only write it down for my lawyer who I have an appointment with at 3:30. They called at 3 pm on Wed. and said they would have the tags by Thursday. They called yesterday afternoon late and said both tags were ready for pick. He picked them up at 9 am today.

We are now street legal.


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Sounds like they CAN work if you get really tough. Congratulations on your legal tags.


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Unfortunately, some businesses just don't get it UNTIL you get out the big guns!

I'm happy that you and your DH are finally past this.









I guess this means you won't be using their service and parts department??









Dan


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

WHOO HOO!!























I'm so happy for you both! Glad to hear they finally got their heads out of their a$$e$!


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

I understand the Suncoast RV dealership has downsized some of the "paper-pushers" that get tags/titles, and it's resulted in a mess. All I know is I better get MY paperwork, from where I recently upgraded, or your hubby's gonna look like an angel!!








Darlene


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

sgalady said:


> I understand the Suncoast RV dealership has downsized some of the "paper-pushers" that get tags/titles, and it's resulted in a mess. All I know is I better get MY paperwork, from where I recently upgraded, or your hubby's gonna look like an angel!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Darlene...

I don't think it is a problem with new products. It is a relief...that we have the tags.


----------



## jthella (Sep 18, 2006)

.....and these dealerships make a profit how??????????? countrygirl, you and your DH deserve the "OB Patience Award" for 2006.

I am seriously considering getting into the recreational vehicle business. With the experiences and posts on this forum, I could definitely build a better mousetrap.

Wouldn't we all kill (or have tremendous loyalty to) for a reputable, timely, courteous, detail orientated, and friendly RV dealership/service center?

Congratulations on getting the job done, it is just a shame that you both went through the ringer to enjoy your Outback.


----------

